# Very frustrated and very angry pumper,



## Matchless (Mar 30, 2021)

Its very difficult where to start but here goes ,i have lived in france for about 23 years and have had excellent health care,I had my 6 month check up with my new diabetic doctor ,i showed her my  last blood test which was 6.3 which was normal for me 5.9-6.5 in the last 8 years,she asked me the normal questions how much bolus and basal Etc. and then asked to see my freestyle sensor which is on my chest with my MM on top to which she says it has to be on my arm and would take no convincing otherwise and would not want to see me anymore if i did not comply ,i know abbott  RECOMMEND  the arm but there are thousands of  diabetics using other sites with good results ,I felt that she could not find fault with my control that she had to find some thing wrong to justify her job ,in the end to make her happy i will wear it on my arm just for the twice a year appointments and the rest of time on my chest ,she has given me an appointment in 3 wks to check that i comply with the sensor is on my arm ,i have written this post out of anger and to get it off my chest and to see if any one has had similar experience , i have been type 1 diabetic for about 33 years but that seems to count for nothing in her eyes ,   i wait to here any ones reply's .


----------



## Inka (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi @Matchless Yes, it’s very frustrating when people question you like that. I’ve had no end of silly comments over the years. Don’t let it get to you. Nod and smile - and continue as you are. It’s not worth the stress to argue. It’s your diabetes in the end, so don’t worry.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Mar 30, 2021)

Hope the mods are braced, expect many of the replies people will want to make will be unprintable!  No wonder you are steaming!


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 30, 2021)

Lately been using chest & stomach, great results on both comparable with bg readings so will continue to use sites no matter what anyone says.

Only thing to suggest is show libre info using both arms & chest on next appointment, making sure to cross check with bg readings to show there's no difference in where sensor is sited, likely not change her mind  but at least you'd prove  point to them.


----------



## Matchless (Mar 30, 2021)

Thank you all for your reply's that has given me a boost i was beginning to think i was alone in this but i think i will play the good little boy just to maintain there support in other areas of diabetes such as pump supply's etc i know they will not change there minds because thats what they have been told to do and no way will they question that,it will take some time for me to calm down but thanks again ;


----------



## Ljc (Mar 30, 2021)

I would be steaming too.  My Libre is on my arm, however I know many people use other sites successfully.  I could understand the fuss if your control was not very good , but as it is good ..... 

Just do what you have planned to do.


----------



## helli (Mar 30, 2021)

I have some sympathy for your doctor. 
Not a lot but some. 
If they see people coming in without good diabetes management and are relying on a Libre which they have not followed the instructions for, they deserve to be told how to use the technology. It is not just that Abbott advise to wear the sensors on your arm, it is not licensed to wear anywhere else. 

The problem with the doc taking this approach is they need to consider the person they are talking to - if the diabetes management is good despite not following the instructions, you should be left be.


----------



## JohnWhi (Mar 30, 2021)

In France, it is not too hard to change specialist. Try searching  https://www.doctolib.fr for endocrinologue-diabétologue, making sure they are conventionné(e). Admittedly they are not too thick on the ground and they may have a long waiting time, but there are no geographical limits. In the UK, if you feel you are being pushed around, a fierce letter to the people in charge can have a good effect.


----------



## Matchless (Mar 30, 2021)

helli said:


> I have some sympathy for your doctor.
> Not a lot but some.
> If they see people coming in without good diabetes management and are relying on a Libre which they have not followed the instructions for, they deserve to be told how to use the technology. It is not just that Abbott advise to wear the sensors on your arm, it is not licensed to wear anywhere else.
> 
> The problem with the doc taking this approach is they need to consider the person they are talking to - if the diabetes management is good despite not following the instructions, you should be left be.


As i said i went to see a new diabetic doc at another hospital because the doctor i had been with a long time who put me on a pump 8 years previous decided she had no time for the high tech xdrip and MM2 that i am using and where i put the sensor and suggested i went else wear if i continue to wear it on my chest she new exactly how good my control is for the past 8 years but she is blinkered  like you say by a license.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 30, 2021)

You may think the NHS is unnecessarily cumbersome - but the French system beats it hands down.

So you suffer badly with a specific type of migraine.  You live near Montlucon but good as gold, the French health system informs your GP that there is an expert in Paris so he sends you to see her.  She prescribes you a prescription only drug which works so after you to-ing and fro-ing for a while and no adverse effects, being helpful says here's a prescription that will cover you for the next 12 months, your local pharmacy will have to order it though - Dangerous Drugs List in France same as in the UK.  So off you trot back home and the pharmacist gets you your first months supply.  Next month you go back to the pharmacy and ask for some more - Mais non!  I need a new prescription dated right now before I am legally allowed to dispense more. 

That is the Law.  So yeah - very frustrating indeed.  No DUK standing with you (or 'Migraine UK' with Mark our friend) to lobby the French Government and get the Law changed either though.  Easiest is to just comply when you need to, end of story, and it will cost you nowt actually in terms of your health.

It's a very tricky area, the Law.  What is the Law (here or in France) with regard to use of Flash GM?  Has the MHRA (and their EU equivalent) authorised the use of it anywhere else on the human body?  No they haven't.  If you suddenly drop dead and during the Inquest the Coroner mentions that the wearing of the Flash GM elsewhere may have contributed to your death could your bereaved lodge a claim against your or my medical advisers?  Would their insurers cover them for their defence or damages awarded to the bereaved? - Nope they'd have to prove that they had insisted that you stop doing it asap - otherwise they may be said to have been aiding and abetting you in your foolishness.  But your consultant can prove they have insisted you stop pdq from your medical records and furthermore you've now told the whole world that they have !  

The law may well be an ass.  Usually depends on where you are viewing it from ....


----------



## Matchless (Mar 30, 2021)

trophywench said:


> You may think the NHS is unnecessarily cumbersome - but the French system beats it hands down.
> 
> So you suffer badly with a specific type of migraine.  You live near Montlucon but good as gold, the French health system informs your GP that there is an expert in Paris so he sends you to see her.  She prescribes you a prescription only drug which works so after you to-ing and fro-ing for a while and no adverse effects, being helpful says here's a prescription that will cover you for the next 12 months, your local pharmacy will have to order it though - Dangerous Drugs List in France same as in the UK.  So off you trot back home and the pharmacist gets you your first months supply.  Next month you go back to the pharmacy and ask for some more - Mais non!  I need a new prescription dated right now before I am legally allowed to dispense more.
> 
> ...


I take your point trophy its the only complaint i have in 22 years living  hear  my wife has survived cancer here along with small operations between us  with excellent care i dare say i will survive for a good few  years yet Cheers .


----------



## trophywench (Mar 30, 2021)

You know what the rules are, they have been made more than clear to you.  Play the game within them or get sent off, basically.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 31, 2021)

Just agree with what s/he says and carry on as you normally do then change the sensor over before your next visit. Everyone happy then


----------



## Matchless (Mar 31, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Just agree with what s/he says and carry on as you normally do then change the sensor over before your next visit. Everyone happy then


Yes thats what i am going to do i even thought i might put an old sensor on my arm for her to see but she will probably check my chest Ha Ha .


----------



## trophywench (Mar 31, 2021)

Very wise Mr M!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 1, 2021)

How frustrating for you @Matchless 

I have also had my fair share of teeth-grinding appointments with HCPs over the years so I know how they can really get under your skin and keep playing and replaying in your mind 

Maybe your Dr has heard about the research which showed that alternative sites gave poorer performance on average (wider error grid) 

There have been a few studies I think. This small Belgian study compared arm with abdomen and thigh (abdomen did particularly badly).









						Accuracy and precision of flash glucose monitoring sensors inserted into the abdomen and upper thigh compared with the upper arm - PubMed
					

Nowadays, most Belgian patients with type 1 diabetes use flash glucose monitoring (FreeStyle Libre [FSL]; Abbott Diabetes Care, Alameda, California) to check their glucose values, but some patients find the sensor on the upper arm too visible. The aim of the present study was to compare the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Having tried abdomen as a site for Medtronic Enlites and G3s, I have to say I found arms a much more stable and reliable location. So that’s where I wear all my sensors now of any type (currently Dexcom G6).

YDMV, of course if you’ve found an alternative location works for you.


----------



## Matchless (Apr 1, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns is very apt   for us at the  moment with me  bleeding from my rear end for which i am going for a colonoscopy check which i have had before and my wife thyroid problem  and diabetic doctor telling me i am doing it wrong even with HBA1c between 5.9 -6.5 in the last 10 years and 33 years a type 1 diabetic  , it just piling on the coals at the moment but its great to have positive support from the forum and i am ok now thanks.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 1, 2021)

With an Hb1ac ranging  between 5.9 to,6.5 your  diabetes consultant ? Is telling you you’re doing it wrong or is this a Gp .

For the benefit of others reading here who are unsure of the old % Hb1ac readings here is a conversion chart between the old % and not so new mmol /mol readings 


			http://baspath.co.uk/Hba1c_table.pdf
		

Also check out its colour coded glycemic control 

Matchless you sure do have a lot on your plate right now


----------



## Matchless (Apr 1, 2021)

Ljc said:


> With an Hb1ac ranging  between 5.9 to,6.5 your  diabetes consultant ? Is telling you you’re doing it wrong or is this a Gp .
> 
> For the benefit of others reading here who are unsure of the old % Hb1ac readings here is a conversion chart between the old % and not so new mmol /mol readings
> 
> ...


you may have missed my first post but i live in france and measure in mg/dl   HBA1c % blood glucose which did take a while to get used to the larger figures at first  ,and yes it is a diabetes consultant not my GP,going by your chart my last Hba1c 6.3 is 45 mmol.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 1, 2021)

Matchless said:


> going by your chart my last Hba1c 6.3 is 45 mmol.



Diabetes UK had a handy converter if it helps in the future





						What is HbA1c?
					

HbA1c is your average blood glucose (sugar) levels for the last two to three months. If you have diabetes, an ideal HbA1c level is 48mmol/mol (6.5%) or below. If you're at risk of developing type 2 diabetes, your target HbA1c level should be below 42mmol/mol (6%).




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------

